

PHP is a fractal of bad design - mataug
http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design

======
paulhauggis
I agree. I'm just sick of the Ruby/Python fan boys that will not accept that
their languages have faults too.

------
mark_sz
It's 2014. Please move on.

